
How to Calculate Impedance for Single and Differential Transmission Line-Altium - peter_d_sherman
https://resources.altium.com/altium-designer-videos/how-to-calculate-impedance-for-single-and-differential-transmission-line-how-to-adscvid
======
peter_d_sherman
I'd love to learn about the algorithms used for impedance calculation...

